# Sprint Confirms Data Breach Via Samsung Website



## biffzinker (Jul 17, 2019)

Legit Reviews said:
			
		

> Sprint has confirmed that there has been a data breach that has exposed customer details. Hackers broke into Sprint customer accounts through the Samsung website. At the time of writing, Sprint is unsure how many user accounts have been affected.
> 
> What we do know is that the hack happened on June 22 and Sprint has told customers in a letter that private details like names, billing address, phone number, subscriber ID, account number, device type, device ID, monthly charges, account creation date, upgrade eligibility, and add-on services were leaked. Hackers gained access to the customer data via the Samsung Add a line website.











						Sprint Confirms Data Breach Via Samsung Website - Legit Reviews
					






					www.legitreviews.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2019)

Fun times.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 18, 2019)

Stuff like this always annoys the crap out of me. It's like...  all of these companies make you go through all of this verification crap and cram these security practices that are hokey 50% of the time down users throats... basically coming up with new ways to inconvenience the user all of the time... only to have their servers hacked and lose control of all of your info anyway...


----------

